# help to remove Desktop.ini virus completly



## gandhisanju (Apr 26, 2011)

Dear friends
I have windows7pro,500gb,i3,2gbRAM,Sony dvd rw.
whenever I insert a disk in dvd drive, on my computer screen it shows a line under heading "Files ready to be written to the disc(1)" below that a file displayed Desktop.ini.I have avast 4.8 pro.but fails to solve this problem.according to my experience it does not make any significant harm but when ever I use SD card the file desktop.ini affects that SD card and sometimes it cannot recognized  by computer 
please help me


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

I reccomend you to do scan with online Antivurus

HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA

It should be able to remove it

Else, you could download Malware Bytes Anti Malware and do scan after updating it,

Either way your virus should be removed after you do any of these


----------



## Vyom (Apr 27, 2011)

First thing first dude... its not a Virus! Windows 7 have this problem.
One easiest and possibly the best solution:
Insert a disk. Open the CD. And now, JUST DELETE THAT (desktop.ini) FILE !

And report if you see that file again.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 27, 2011)

Yup, I don't think Desktop.ini is an virus. It's much like Thumbs.db


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 27, 2011)

thumbs.db stores the image thumbnail info so that explorer can easily show the icons on top of the folders, like in thumbnail view.


----------

